# Wedding toast



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

x


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey, well done you have committed to doing the speech, does your brother know how hard it is for you? 

Get yourself well prepared, keep it to the point. Having your speech wrote down it perfectly fine, what I have done before is write little prompts, or make marks within the speech so you don't forget anything. 

If anything remember to breath

Good luck with it.
Report back as to how you get on
Take care
J.x


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Well done, Gilt!!!! :yay


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Good for you, dude. That must have been crazy nerve-wracking.



gilt said:


> I feel just a little lighter now that it's done!


I bet!!


----------



## Username02 (Apr 13, 2012)

:clap

Awesome job.. one big step you did man. I tried to picture myself in such a situation.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------

